# Target Bow vs Hunting Bow



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It depends on the specific bow that you are starting with.

Some target bows are slow, but usually not too slow for hunting.
Some target bows are a color that game can see, especially if it's moving
Some target bows have long stabilizers that are a little cumbersome in the woods.
Some target sights are suitable for hunting, others are not.

Obviously the sight, color and stabilizers can be easily fixed.

For hunting, speed is good, but it's well down the list of things that you need with a hunting bow. Arrow flight and shot placement are much more important.

What bow are you starting with?

Allen


----------



## rtm20012003 (Dec 5, 2010)

does color really matter that much ive always wonderd i mean when i shotgun hunt ive had deer at 10 yards and im coverd in bright orange


----------



## 419forest (Sep 12, 2011)

rtm20012003 said:


> does color really matter that much ive always wonderd i mean when i shotgun hunt ive had deer at 10 yards and im coverd in bright orange


My understanding is that reflection/refraction is more important than color. For instance, I wouldn't carry a polished shotgun in the field if I could get it in black or camo.


----------



## 419forest (Sep 12, 2011)

aread said:


> It depends on the specific bow that you are starting with.
> 
> Some target bows are slow, but usually not too slow for hunting.
> Some target bows are a color that game can see, especially if it's moving
> ...


Fortunately, I haven't purchased a bow yet. I've pretty much missed archery for deer hunting this season, so I'm trying to plan for 2012.

Since I'm still on the fence, I'd like to get setup without going out and spending $750+ to get setup. I'm leaning toward a target bow, because it is quite a bit cheaper than a comparable hunting bow. I'd like to get a target bow that can be modified to hunt with 50#/60# capability. 

I've been looking at a PSE X Force

Thanks for the insight.

Craig


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The X Force was designed as a hunting bow. They just make it in different colors to call it a target bow..

It will serve you well for hunting.

As far as color goes, I think you are right about reflection. I'm no expert, but I've been told that, to deer, the light & bright colors stand out and the darker colors tend to blend in. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## 419forest (Sep 12, 2011)

aread said:


> The X Force was designed as a hunting bow. They just make it in different colors to call it a target bow..
> 
> It will serve you well for hunting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the guidance.
Craig


----------



## Bossharley (Nov 12, 2011)

The bowtech assassin looks like a great deal for a totally set up ready to hunt. 

As for animals seeing color, many animals actually have difficulty seeing certain colors, usually red. So orange may just appear as a grayish color to them, think color blindness in humans....


----------



## 419forest (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks "bossharley"



Bossharley said:


> The bowtech assassin looks like a great deal for a totally set up ready to hunt.
> 
> As for animals seeing color, many animals actually have difficulty seeing certain colors, usually red. So orange may just appear as a grayish color to them, think color blindness in humans....


----------



## 419forest (Sep 12, 2011)

Moderator - please close this thread. I am new and cannot find the "close" function. thanks, Craig


----------

